# Rough IN speed



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I do things in stages. 1st nail on all boxes and can lights. 2nd drill everything that needs drilled. 3rd rope the thing. 4th make up anything the needs made up. Have multiple rolls of each size and type of cable your using, esp for doing home runs, pull 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## Mugs (Jan 29, 2013)

Using a "stick of knowledge" when mounting boxes can be helpful.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't look for speed.. mistakes will happen and then it cost you time.. :no:

Look to be efficient instead... have all the material on the job without making multiple trips out to the truck..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wear adult diapers and eat on the run. No breaks until RI is done.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear adult diapers and eat on the run. No breaks until RI is done.


Hurry and erase your post dammit!!! 

Cletis will read this and eliminate *ALL* poop time from his jobs!!

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Start by laying everything out. Then box everything. While you're boxing, use your brain to figure out your drilling. While you're drilling, lay out your circuits. Then you'll know where to land your homeruns.

Drop a roll of the appropriate NM at each HR location. Pull 6-10 HRs at a time. Then go back and finish each circuit..... Pull the NM first. Then stuff and staple. Last step.... Makeup.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear adult diapers and eat on the run. No breaks until RI is done.


:laughing:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Box everything, pull all ccts, home runs last


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

1st off...you and helper slam an energy drink. Repeat as often as necessary during the day.

Box out. Use a hammer for receptacles and a "stick of knowledge" for the rest.

Drill out. 

Hang panel.

Pull home runs, cable and phone lines. Pull several at once, pull from panel out.

Do low voltage (garage door wiring, doorbell )

Start pulling rooms. Pull staple pull staple. Make up all light boxes & smokes while doing this. Pull out whole house.

Go back and cut in rec and switches.

Nail plate and firecaulk. 

Sweep. Do final walk through. Done.

I like to start each step from the furthest point of the house away and work my way to the garage. That way everything is one repetitious motion. The only thing I do differently is when I pull my HR's, I pull from the garage out. Always always check behind yourself for anything you missed, have your helper go behind you as well.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear adult diapers and eat on the run. No breaks until RI is done.


 
T M I ! :whistling2:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Besides everything mentioned, always have the entire job already worked out in your head. Don't slow down to think about circuitry or box fill or how many receptacles per circuit. That should already be determined before you drill your first hole or mount your first box. If you're skilled with residential and know the codes, this won't take much time at all.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rough in for a while. Go surfing. Rough in for a while. Go have some coffee at Anna Millers. Rough in for a while, go catch the evening glass off. On the weekends spend all your time in the Prindle Cat. Enjoy your life. Money is only money.


----------



## BananaSeeds (Jan 27, 2013)

I estimate roughin to be about 100sqft per manhour.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sub out to the non-green cards...


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

I cut in cieling boxes once i pull the last wire to it, instead of waiting to do all the cutting in at once. I hate bringing a ladder to the same spot three times for one job.

using the NM sheath stripper speeds up the process of cutting in a hell of a lot.

put marrettes on with a drill.

if pulling through an area thats going to have a bunch more wires pulled through the same spot, i'll wait to staple until all the wires are in.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> 1st off...you and helper slam an energy drink. Repeat as often as necessary during the day.
> 
> Box out. Use a hammer for receptacles and a "stick of knowledge" for the rest.
> 
> ...


Ill add my revised version - this is how to rough in with a good helper.

You- Mark out all the rooms with sharpie 
HIM - bring material in, start banging boxes.

You - drill drill drill, hang panel
Him - finish boxing, set up wire at panel

You - pull home runs for 120 circuits
HIM - pull all 240 circuits, pull cable & phone, pull low voltage wiring 

You and him - start pulling rooms 

You- start cutting in switches
HIM - cut in receptacles

You - nail plate & fire caulk. Be checking everything 
HIM- nail plate & fire caulk. Sweep.

Both - walk rooms and check. Pack it up. Head out.

With a good helper and enough work, you guys can get very fast.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Pipemaster said:


> Using a "stick of knowledge" when mounting boxes can be helpful.


A story pole, then you can knock out switches at same height as well.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Another key is to lay out how you want to run the cicuits first before you drill so you miss hardly any holes. Dont have just any one drill the most competant person should drill out.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Rough in for a while. Go surfing. Rough in for a while. Go have some coffee at Anna Millers. Rough in for a while, go catch the evening glass off. On the weekends spend all your time in the Prindle Cat. Enjoy your life. Money is only money.




OK Mac, I give... 

So tell me, how many electrical contractors are there out on that island? I'm sure the local economy would support just one more. Who's this Anna miller.. She cute? :whistling2: 


Funds are low. keep an eye on the horizon for me. It's gonna be a long trip. :boat:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

2 man crew:
I have lead man doing layout, helper will start boxing. When done laying out, lead man starts hanging panel,bath fans,etc..
By then the helper or sometime even lead will have it mostly drilled. This is usually done by 11am or so.. (Not ceiling boxes just lower stuff, plugs switches etc..) by then we like to have most of the second floor pulled out,lead man has looped everything out and helper has pulled all homeruns. My guys will usually have all the second floor and most of the first floor pulled by the end of the first day. Second day is wrapping up the hardwire, starting with hanging cans, fan boxes,smoke boxes etc. that will keep the helper busy on a ladder wiring up cans,smokes etc.while lead man finalizes the wiring.
When all hardwire is done, lead man starts "cutting in" and helper wraps his cans etc up. Helper starts pulling "big wire" (a/c,range,hwh,dryer etc..). The leadman then is usually done with cutin and starts winding it down to little issues like phone and cable,helping helper finish loose ends etc..
This is usually the gameplan for a 1700-2500 sf home and we usually have on roughed in in about 2-2 1/2 days.
NOTE: this does not include landing wires in panels,building srvc etc. this is what works in our geographical area and will not fly in others. Where I began this trade (about 1700 miles north of here) we did it differently ))


----------



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to do the homes for the contractor we works for alone. I always drilled the house out completely first, then pulled very single wire ( stove, dryer, has bond, low voltage ). Then I would start boxing and Tieing in at the same time. Lay out all boxes. Then box and make up box. That way I'm minimizing the amount of times I stop at one location.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to drill some holes and then read an English language textbook for an hour or two, so I could post a reply that was understandable by the population of the forum. It didn't speed things up, but my Mother was proud of me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Where do all of you have to be that you're in such a hurry. If I work a little slower, I make a little less an hour. I just don't see this race to the bottom as good for your soul.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I work from the panel out so if the box has a wire it has a feed. When the company shuffles apprentices, you need a system.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

xlink said:


> I work from the panel out so if the box has a wire it has a feed. When the company shuffles apprentices, you need a system.



Apprentices should not be working without supervision. :whistling2:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Apprentices should not be working without supervision. :whistling2:


Where did that come from? I know you don't think I shouldn't let an apprentice run a plug circuit while I lay out pot lights, so what gives?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

im an apprentice, i do houses by myself with a company van while the boss calls in the inspection from mexico.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

pwoody said:


> im an apprentice, i do houses by myself with a company van while the boss calls in the inspection from mexico.


And someday maybe you'll get to be the boss.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

pwoody said:


> im an apprentice, i do houses by myself with a company van while the boss calls in the inspection from mexico.


That's a shame. Apprentices who work by themselves only work on repetitive stuff like plugs and switches. In the long run, when you get your ticket, you won't have enough experience with the less common things.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

Not quite. I do the whole house. build the pvc underground, install the meter base, put the tek in and install the panel, layout the boxes and lights, drill it out, pull homeruns and circuits, cut it in. 

the whole house, by myself.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> Where do all of you have to be that you're in such a hurry. If I work a little slower, I make a little less an hour. I just don't see this race to the bottom as good for your soul.


The faster you get done, the faster you can get to the next one. I always liked more involved projects than roping new houses, but heck, I'll do damn near anything for $$ :laughing:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

pwoody said:


> Not quite. I do the whole house. build the pvc underground, install the meter base, put the tek in and install the panel, layout the boxes and lights, drill it out, pull homeruns and circuits, cut it in.
> 
> the whole house, by myself.


When I was an apprentice, one of my co-workers was just like you - and proud of it. 

I had to work with a journeyman cause I'm dumb. We built commercial and industrial services, wired motors and controls, welders, fire alarms, ran rigid pipe, teck cable, tray, etc. I learned tricks of the trade from a variety of pros in many different situations.

Sure I did a couple houses but the lonely apprentice taught me most of that.

You need to get out of there.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

I probably will one day, but for now im a fresh second year witha good boss, and a fair wage. IMO, resi is great experience as its the easiest minimal startup for your own company and after I perfect being as efficient as possible at this, then i'll deal with moving on.

for now, Im happy. I feed my wife and kids and see them everyday. my boss is flexible if i need time off to take care of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> Where do all of you have to be that you're in such a hurry................


The bank......... with my check. :whistling2:

What is so gawdawful terrible about wanting to work hard to make the same amount of money in less time so I can go make more money at another job?


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Simple answer, whatever works for you. 
13 years of high end residential...Personally; 
Mark it
Box it 
Drill it
Pull it
Do the ceiling
Cut in
Nail plate
Poke the outs
Clean up
Drink beer
If your panel is in the basement( or exposed garage, cut it in on the finish while your apprentice plugs and switches. If it's in a finished wall, cut it in while your helper does the nail plating, cleaning up , etc. 
Having an apprentice who's green sucks, but at least they can pull the low voltage while you do the rest. If they are decent at the rest, leave them alone on the second floor (it's easier, no kitchen, generally no crazy lighting layout to avoid up there) it builds their confidence and you don't have to go up and down the stairs all day, they do.
Do yourself a favor, surprise the helper by doing some of the **** jobs, crawlspaces, attics, etc. They tend to respect you a little more, and don't bitch about always getting stuck doing the worst of the worst.
Everyone has their own way of doing things, I just end up running circles around most of them.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

No offense intended.. But once you have done a few homes, anybody can rope a house out with a good amount of muscle memory (so to speak). I have a few guys that know nothing about 3 ph wiring so when I get a job at a restaurant or condo, I try to get them in on it. It provides them with experience under my direction and gets them to understand the trade a little better than they normally would.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rnr electric said:


> No offense intended.. But once you have done a few homes, anybody can rope a house out with a good amount of muscle memory (so to speak). I have a few guys that know nothing about 3 ph wiring so when I get a job at a restaurant or condo, I try to get them in on it. It provides them with experience under my direction and gets them to understand the trade a little better than they normally would.


No offense intended, but once you have run some pipe, wired a 3 ph motor, troubleshot a PLC, wired up a VFD, programmed a conveyor system... I could go on and on. Some of us have done all these things and more. Some only one thing over and over. 3 ph wiring is simple to do. Running conduit is simple to do. Don't belittle parts of the trade you don't think are worthy.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

100% agree. Any monkey can follow the assembly line technique. But the better you get, the more $ you can make. That being said, given the chance to "mix it up" I jump on it. Nothing like getting to leave a subdivision of cookie cutter houses to go wire a couple of restaurants, golf courses, or office buildings. Hell, even when I get a chance to go on service calls, I gladly accept the challenge. Nothing like figuring out why someone's DIY hack job isn't working, and then showing them that they had a smoldering electrical fire in their walls. Wiring is not a hobby!!


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

A little off topic on a rant, but I don't do much residential work any more. It's too hard. (that doesn't mean none)

Everyone knows how long things should take so there is no time for innovation. The owner is complaining that the d/r light is an inch too high or low, again. The bath sink moved and the light in in the wrong place. Too many rules that change with every code cycle. The builder is too cheap to put $200 into a larger service for a future hot tub. Too many pot lights centred on rafters. Too many ceiling fans. Too much repetition. The insulator won't wait for the wiring. The drywaller is too rushed to make sure he gets all the holes. By the way, possession date moved up and you need to be finished by 8 am. 

My hat is off to the resi guys. I prefer laying in cow muck fixing water bowls in the winter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

xlink said:


> A little off topic on a rant, but I don't do much residential work any more. It's too hard. (that doesn't mean none)
> 
> Everyone knows how long things should take so there is no time for innovation. The owner is complaining that the d/r light is an inch too high or low, again. The bath sink moved and the light in in the wrong place. Too many rules that change with every code cycle. The builder is too cheap to put $200 into a larger service for a future hot tub. Too many pot lights centred on rafters. Too many ceiling fans. Too much repetition. The insulator won't wait for the wiring. The drywaller is too rushed to make sure he gets all the holes. By the way, possession date moved up and you need to be finished by 8 am.
> 
> My hat is off to the resi guys. I prefer laying in cow muck fixing water bowls in the winter.


I hear you. I have been catering to anal home owners for the last year and am off to do some industrial work next week. My sanity requires it


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

pwoody said:


> .. build the pvc underground, ..


I've never heard that expression, what does that mean?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

all our service lines are underground. so we go in before foundation is poured an strap up the j-bends for power, cable and tel, then build the rest of the pipeline after the foundation is poured for poco to pull into the meter base.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Use your hammer to lay out your nail on receptacle boxes . A hammer is normally the right height from the floor to the bottom of your nail on box. Hold box, nail on with hammer.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

pwoody said:


> all our service lines are underground. so we go in before foundation is poured an strap up the j-bends for power, cable and tel, then build the rest of the pipeline after the foundation is poured for poco to pull into the meter base.


Your footings must be different or your meter and points of demarcation are on the inside.

Usually, the conduit going down on the outside of the building wall will not encounter the footing around here.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Your footings must be different or your meter and points of demarcation are on the inside.
> 
> Usually, the conduit going down on the outside of the building wall will not encounter the footing around here.


Or it's a baloney sandwich.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

backstay said:


> Of it' a baloney sandwich.


:001_huh:
I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Does everyone here use plastic boxes? We started using yellow hubbel boxes. But that was within the last year, all steel before that.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

JBadaoa said:


> Does everyone here use plastic boxes? We started using yellow hubbel boxes. But that was within the last year, all steel before that.


I use the grey ones. Some things about them aren't so great, but more space for wires and more width for a gfi is great.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

the conduit is not outside the building wall, its inside of it. tech cable runs from there to the mech room inside for the panel.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

JBadaoa said:


> Does everyone here use plastic boxes? We started using yellow hubbel boxes. But that was within the last year, all steel before that.


I prefer using bacolite (spelling?)kind of a brownish~green color by t&b over plastic. No flexing, device holes don't get clogged by plaster/paint, and you can smash it to pieces when the architect decides he wants it moved. Carlon makes a great "super blue" box that doesn't flex, about 20cents more per box but worth it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Carlon nais are cheap and extremely easy to become bent. Even the ones on the thick walled blue boxes. Carlon is hack.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We screw boxes on here, they screw from the inside of the box so you can get them out when drywall is on for fishing wires. I only screw in one screw then use my screwdriver as a punch with a hammer to set the second screw, #2 squares stick to your driver.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JBadaoa said:


> Does everyone here use plastic boxes? We started using yellow hubbel boxes. But that was within the last year, all steel before that.


I use the airtight plastic boxes for exterior walls, steel inside.


----------

